# Dishplayer 7200 - A Report Card After 3 Years



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

My two 7200s have been going 24/7 for almost three years now. Don't want to jinx them, but I'm still very impressed overall. They are delightful machines to own and use. Here's my report card, based only on my own experience.

Features - 4.5
Graphics - 4.8
Ease of Use - 5.0
Dependability - 4.4 (my machines, not yours)

Because I have two PVRs, plus cable, I enjoy a lot of flexibility in doing dual-recordings while watching other programs. Living alone, I have both 7200s switched into my home-brew wireless distribution system which feeds five TVs simultaneously in a two-bedroom apt. Four of the five TVs also have cable feed.

Overall, My 7200s have been a delight to own and use. As we like to say, once you own a PVR, you'll never go back. At least I won't.

Thanks, Charlie, engineers and E* :goodjob:


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

I have to ask - where the heck do you put 5 TVs in a two-bedroom apartment? 

Dennis


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

Another question do you watch more than one TV at the same time. I have a 3 bedroom house, I have two TV's hooked up to Dish.
I think I'm jealous, I need to be single again


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hell in my bedroom I have a total of 5 watchable TV's 

(Ok 3 of them are computers with TV tuners and 1 TV is a pocket TV powered by battereies...)


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

It is easy to watch more than one TV at a time.
Try living in a broadcast control room where you have 100's of screens to look at

The real problem is Listening to more than one at a time


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by dbronstein _]I have to ask - where the heck do you put 5 TVs in a two-bedroom apartment?
> 
> Dennis _


Living room
Dining room (nearest dish mount, also monitors ss for both feeds)
Kitchen
Master BR
Master Bath
Spare BR doesn't even have a TV - yet!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

TV in the bathroom??? Whatever happened to just reading the paper. :nono:


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I assume these scores are based on a scale of 10?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Maybe to watch tv while relaxing in a spa or taking a bath.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BobaBird _
> *I assume these scores are based on a scale of 10?  *


THe Dp is buggy. At times it can drive you to distraction. But in some areas it excelleed. The interface was indeed the most intuitve and uncluttered one I have seen. So while it was hardly an unqualified success it had its virtues.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

We had periods of near reliability but over the years it didn't hold up. At one point both of ours went almost 9 consecutive months without a hiccup.

I also think the DP had the greatest potential of all the PVRs/DVRs. Some serious thought went into the U/I and some of the "little features" and it showed up in the ease of use and design. Came to market at a terrific price and the flexibility to upgrade the HD yourself was awesome. But for a lack of professional QA and Executive Mgmt support (and honesty with the consumer) it was all for naught and this neglect ultimately made the DP a POS. What a shame. :blackeye: :nono2:


----------



## toad57 (Apr 23, 2002)

_*The Little Dishplayer That Couldn't*_ is what the report card should read. I just posted my latest rant/moan, so I won't repeat it here, but a solid "D" I would give it as a grade and I'd put the blame squarely where it belongs- on it's parents and their dubious marriage (Echostar/Microsoft).

It's obviously a stepchild that they wish would just fade away, but since it still manages to bring in some money it is tolerated and given minimal support.


----------



## marksprague (Aug 23, 2002)

Most of you guys still have your Dishplayers (If you don't you really shouldn't be posing, since this is a 3 year review). Saying that the Dishplayer deserves a 'D' is just not giving it enough credit. I agree with Nick (I think) that overall the Dishplayer has been a wonderful addition to my house. It has changed the way I watch tv. I would add one catagory to Nick's, that being stability. In this catagory I would give it a 2 (or a D), but over all this has been a great device.


----------



## EdF (Apr 24, 2002)

Two 7200's operating almost flawlessly in our home for almost four years now. We also have a S/A Tivo for times when a third recording is necessary but much prefer the DP's.


----------



## UpOnTheMountain (Mar 24, 2002)

I give mine :

A for user interface
B+ for features
C for stability

with an overall all score of B

(now mind you, there are definite moments of F- !!! )

It beats both my 501 and my 721 for interface.
It gets major kudos for "coolness"

My 501 beats it for stability.
MY 721 beats if for overall satisfaction.


----------

